# Yea Izzy!!



## IzzysBellasMom (Jan 16, 2013)

Today was the 1st day that we have left Izzy out of her kennel all day with no one home. It was just her and Jojo. And my dh got home a little while ago and NO ACCIDENTS!!! She hasn't had an accident in the house for about 2 months. But we haven't been letting her stay out of her kennel for more than about 4 hours. With our work schedule she would be with out humans from 7:30am until around 4:30pm, and sometimes until 5:30pm when I get home if my dh has to work late. I am so glad we may not have to kennel her anymore. I always feel bad for her to be kenneled when Joey is left out.


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Yay Izzy!
Good Girl!
:aktion033:


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Wooooheeee, she says I am a big girl now! I am afraid Boo will always have his xpen, just because Zach is so much bigger than him - I just don't trust Boo by himself with Zach - I just know he would piss him off and Zach would one day put him in his place.


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

mdbflorida said:


> Wooooheeee, she says I am a big girl now! I am afraid Boo will always have his xpen, just because Zach is so much bigger than him - I just don't trust Boo by himself with Zach - I just know he would piss him off and Zach would one day put him in his place.


 
*You Just Made me smile and Laugh*****
*Nickee in Pa**


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

Great job, sweet girl! I know your mommy & daddy are so proud!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dntdelay (May 27, 2011)

:chili::chili: Good Job Izzy!!! :chili::chili:


----------



## Rin (Feb 6, 2013)

Big girl Izzy.
Congrats to mom and dad on the wonderful training.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:thumbsup::thumbsup: Two thumbs up!


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Yea Izzy. Good girl.....your all grown up now. :aktion033:


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Good girl Izzy!!!!! thats fantastic!


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Yea, Izzy!


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

YAY!!! that is a huge accomplishment!!


----------



## ToniLWilson (Sep 11, 2012)

Way to go IZZY!!! We only have Bella and also work 7:30-4:30 for a long time I would go home for lunch and let her out to potty and play a bit. As she got more and more house trained we weened her from her crate, to kitchen only, to kitchen and living room, to whole house (one level 3 bedroom) I do close the bathroom doors when we leave. Knock on wood she has never really gotten into anything. The only thing chewed up are the blankets, pillow cases on our bed but this has even gotten much better.


----------



## nwyant1946 (Jan 2, 2013)

*That's great. I have never had to deal with the housetraining part, because she was trained when I got her. If she has an accident, its my fault. As long as I take her out before I leave the house for any length of time, she's fine. *

*So, I'm always happy when I hear that someone's fluff is doing well in the house on their own. Makes your life a whole lot easier.*


----------



## IzzysBellasMom (Jan 16, 2013)

Today is 3 days no pee or poop and nothing torn up!,,


----------

